# pigeon in UK



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi I got called out to pick up this pigeon from a young couple who found her going up to their dog. She is very tame and I think may have been someones pet. No ring or ID so trying to find a good home. Not sure if she is okay with being around other pigeons but is very friendly with people.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

What a sweet bird and if she is someone's pet I bet they're frantic about losing her. 
If you're on Facebook join the Pigeon Rescue and Protection UK group, lots of people on there that will probably take her in and may even know if someone has lost her.


----------

